# Kicker CVX?



## wjbrauns (Jan 13, 2009)

Man I just got through helping a buddy of mine install 2 CVX 10's in a 02 Ranger extended cab and man did it kill the diamond D6 10's he had in there. He has that big Memphis Belle and those CVX have a huge amount of output WOW..

The box is a prefab job from CARAUDIOFACTORY.COM with 1.25 air space per sub sealed......Makes me way jealous but my 12" Memphis shallows are being way underpowered now by a little TMA 500.1 since the PDX is on its way to Alpine......


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I have been debating trying kicker subs again just for the hell of it. I used to run two 12 solos (round) How did the cvx sound? aside from loud I was debating a single 10L7 or a cvx 10. I have a center console box with about .95 downfiring in a dodge ram. I could run about 900 to it. I might just wait and try the new classic solos and do a 12. Just curious on how the cvx sound sq wise? I really want to see what there sq capabilities really are. People are always willing to down them and say kicker is crap but yet they will say entry level drivers are great in the right installation? I agree but dont see the difference with subs and think people just love to have a punching bag. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I ran CVR 12's in my 2004 Ram and they would kill on that Kicker 1200.1 amp. I'm talking brain scramble!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

again besides loud, which we all know they are capable of.....how did it sound? was it able to blend with your mids when you needed, was it articulate with refined music, etc..... help a brother out!


----------



## wjbrauns (Jan 13, 2009)

OK let me start off by saying I am no SQ expert I am a old school bass head!

To me I think they could be a great SQL (I think that is right) because as they are LOUD they do not have that over exxrated bass that you sometimes get out of a large ported box the sound is very tight and controlled...But I mainly listen to Rock, Country, and Rap which are my listening tastes...I would hate to tell you that they are SQ subs like the IDQ's because they are not, but the IDQ's I have heard don't have the output the CVR's do! These little guys freaking pound!

I myself and also leaning big time on getting the soloclassic or these CVR as of right now I have Memphis Shallow 12's with a PDX 1000. Kicker's entry level Comps to me are not worth the money but their higher end stuff seems to really get the job done in every install that I have personally listened to..I am sure there are better but with what I have to work with and the things I get to listen to these higher end kicker sound pretty darn good...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Much better explanation. Thanks I appreciate it. I am probably going to go and try the solo classic when I can find one. I think what makes subs like the idq great is because they had the ability to blend well, and were very articulate. I think people see kicker and just think "dude there loud" and leave it at that. Sure they get loud but that doesnt mean that if you knock the gains back and have a suitable enclosure you cant get similar results to the idq, or maybe it does, that is what I want to play with and see if it is possible. Again I think people love to knock them for the living loud reputation. Perfect example would be the newer rs component set. They sound fantastic, especially for the $ they can found for, seriously..you find a set and run it active and you will be impressed I assure you(not saying they are the best, just saying $ point and the fact that most have probably not given them a second thought because they say kicker). The tweet is a little bright for my taste but I was able to tweek it, they were very open and clear though, the mids are absolutely outstanding. Does anyone look into them....of course not.


----------



## wjbrauns (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats some funny ****!!! I just bought the Kicker RS 6.5's mids and highs for my truck at Circuit City's going out of buisness sale for $90.00!! bucks.....

There is a local shop to me (well Houston 20 minutes away) that has the SoloClassic in stock for 160.00 a pop (10's) taking everything I have not to just pull mine out and go buy them!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW thats a sick deal for the RS and the solo????? How do you like the RS and have you attempted to use them active? I have not seen any of the new solo classics localy. I found the 12 for 350 online, if you are at that shop in the near future let me know what they are asking for the 12s, maybe a phone call and a shipping charge will be in order to them!


----------



## wjbrauns (Jan 13, 2009)

Go on ebay and type "kicker soloclassic" they are selling them there also... it is the store that is located in houston TX. I can't remember the name on the account...
and on the RS's i am trying to wait for my PDX amp to get back from Alpine before I tear into my truck again and man is it hard right now....I want to change out subs so bad!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I only see the 8s 10s and 15s on ebay. Good luck with your system and sub search!!
Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the kicker cvx's.I ran 4 of them off 2 orion 1200d's and was very loud.wish I never sold them.


----------

